# Simple product shot



## Hooligan Dan (Oct 24, 2008)

Nothing fancy. Just a basic promo shot. The bulk of action shots companies want are like this and not the creative ones, so I'm trying to master the basic promo shot. I didn't realize until after I shot that my ISO was at 800. That's what I get for not paying attention. C&C always welcome. Looks like it could be a little dark but I can't tell. Danged LCD monitors.


----------



## wchua24 (Oct 27, 2008)

maybe a more darker background will do.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it looks pretty good. Nice job with the gradiant on the background.


----------



## craig (Nov 2, 2008)

Again; love the gradient. I can not notice the high ISO. Seems like you are pursuing a great niche. Very positive!

Love & Bass


----------

